

Why Philosophers Should Care About Computational Complexity - franze
http://arxiv.org/abs/1108.1791

======
ColinWright
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2861825>

Not the same article, but closely related, and by the same author, and lots of
discussion.

